

LIVE #Bitcoin Jeopardy Game. 🎥Winners Get Paid Ⓑ in Real Time via ChangeTip - tbcc
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/3b7bua/live_bitcoin_jeopardy_game_winners_get_paid_in/

======
anirgu
How do I play Bitcoin Jeopardy?

1) Follow @ihbio on Twitter

2) Download the Periscope app for either Android or iPhone.

3) Follow @ihbio on Periscope

4) Wait for the game to go live

